
How Can You Be in Favor of ISPs Collecting and Selling Your Data? - MediumCool
https://medium.com/@davepell/seriously-how-can-you-be-for-this-b9fa50a11d50
======
plandis
Easy. Politicians love campaign contribution bribes and ISPs see that bribe
cost as minimal compared to the amount of money they stand to make.

No citizens required, needed, or wanted to make this easy, easy decision.

------
thomastjeffery
> I know, I know. When Obama is for something, you have to be against it
> because you have this thing with Obama.

Don't forget these protections were created in _1934_ , not 2016. They were
removed in 2016, and reimplemented in 2016, but the new implementation will
never come into fruition now.

This isn't just blind hatred of the Obama administration. These rules were put
into place by FDR _before the internet existed_. This is blind hatred of
regulation. This is blind partisanship against anything done by a democrat.

------
blackflame7000
I suppose if you are a major shareholder of an ISP you might see the upside.

